# Oscar tankmates



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

my gf has an oscar about 4 inches or so. whats a good tank mate??


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

what size tank? I'd get another oscar and a dempsey if its a large tank.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

its a 55 gallon tank. and i aint gonna upgrade it since its big enough for the house.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Definitely no other large cichlids in a 55 with the oscar. And anything too small would end up lunch for him.
You could maybe get a few silver dollars since their body shape should prevent them from being eaten.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Definitely no other large cichlids in a 55 with the oscar. And anything too small would end up lunch for him.
> You could maybe get a few silver dollars since their body shape should prevent them from being eaten.
> [snapback]1171744[/snapback]​


damn......the oscar is about 4 inches big......i dont know if he'll survive due to his HITH which i am attempting to heal...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

u could def get a demp[sey or maybe a firemouth or sumthin like that that would not be too big for the 55


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dont listen to this dude ^ if u plan on gettin a jd then u better plan on gettin a 75g tank

furious piranha u dont know much about fish do u?

y do u keep 5 4-6inch ps wit a 4-6inch oscar, that tank is way too overstocked


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> dont listen to this dude ^ if u plan on gettin a jd then u better plan on gettin a 75g tank
> 
> furious piranha u dont know much about fish do u?
> 
> ...


um, I think furious is right...a Jd is perfect size to go with the oscar and perfect for a 55.....How is an oscar better for a 55 then a dempsey? I think TAD should think about upgrading for the oscar(when the oscar gets bigger).The dempsey will be fine. I'd say only add probably a pair of firemouths or a pair of convicts or 1 dempsey and this tank would be alright....Good luck btw.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

jd's dont get as big as oscars.
and if u wanna add a fish with ur oscar u need a 75g tank bottom line!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id put in three silver dollars


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

You could get a Plecostomus, as long as it's too big to eat. I definitely agree with the 75G.


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

upgrade the tank to 75G or more, or add fishes just for lunch of the oscar... some tiger barbs will make it a little lively, but will soon die for meal...


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

If you want to add more, get a bigger tank, preferably a 75g.

Otherwise your oscar should be solo.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

either way, that oscar is prolly gonna get too big for that tank. and its what 4" now? i had that same setup, so i knew ide hafta get a bigger tank one day, or get rid of them. so i added a fewe fish. that tank had an oscar a JD and a firemouth. and my snail shelly. they got along pretty good. 
i then got more interested in my p's, and got a bigger tank for them. i put them in my p-tank one by one. each lasting about two weeks, but the oscar has been there all summer. dont bitch cuz "im bad at fishkeeping" it was my decesion dammit. and who knows if ide do it again. poor JD


----------



## PiranhaOscar (Aug 11, 2005)

theanimedude said:


> my gf has an oscar about 4 inches or so. whats a good tank mate??
> [snapback]1171604[/snapback]​


I have a Pacu with my Oscar,,They seem to get along fairly well, oscar will chase him from time to time, but it appears to be more playful than wanting him for lunch, just make sure any tankmate you decide on is too big to get inside the Oscars mouth or he will last maybe 15 mins







Good Luck with your choice...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

king oscar i meant instead of the oscar re read the post u misunderstood it.....the 55 is tooo small for the oscar neway he will outgrow it


----------

